# Cyma Braille Pocket Watch



## Old Merc (Dec 21, 2012)

I would be gratefull if any of you experts could give me any information on these pocket watches.

The one I have was given to my late father at the end of WW2 by St Dunstans (now called Blind Veterans UK).I think all blinded war veterans got these watches and I believe they were made in the 20`s just after WW1?? Any replies would be appreciated .

Also,how do I upload an image from my computer on this forum? I`ve done it lots of times on others but this site has got me?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0


----------



## Old Merc (Dec 21, 2012)

Many thanks for the info 25 Jewel. Why is it that complicated? I`ll have to work on this? All other forums I just upload an image the same way as attaching one on an email,click and its done.


----------



## Old Merc (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Old Merc (Dec 21, 2012)

This becoming embarrassing(and a marathon). I cant get the image to work? but if you use the link above you will see my watch.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

From the list, select IMG code then copy and paste in your thread.


----------



## Old Merc (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks 15 jewel. As you can see my computer skills are very basic.Unlike the skill of the craftmen who produced this time piece 80 years ago.

So, after all that what about some information on these watches.??


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Have a look at the second one down, it might give you an idea.

http://www.musketeer.ch/watches/blind_mans_watch.html


----------

